# [Australien] Mehrwertsperre soll Standard sein



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2009)

> MOBILE phones are likely to be automatically barred from accessing premium ring tones, games and information services after the consumer watchdog threw its support behind the move.


(_Bei Handies wird wahrscheinlich automatisch der Zugang zu Klingeltönen, Spielen und Informationsdiensten gesperrt, nachdem die Verbraucherschutzbehörde sich hinter diesen Plan gestellt hat)
_


> ''Default barring would ensure that account holders (often parents) were required to make a clear decision'' to allow premium services


 (_"Eine standardmäßige Sperre würde sicher stellen, dass der Anschlußinhaber (oft die Eltern) eine klare Entscheidung machen müsste, Mehrwertdienste zu erlauben"_)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, heult die Lobby auf:


> But the industry representative Communications Alliance said the default model would hurt consumers of legitimate premium services, such as transport timetables, charity campaigns, medical services, and voting in competitions.


(_Doch die Industrievertretung CA meinte, eine Standardsperre würde die Nutzer legitimer Mehrwertdienste treffen, wie Fahrplanauskünfte, Spendenaufrufe, medizinische Dienste und Votingdienste)
_
Premium content and mobile phones | ACCC_
via The Scream

Wie das "Standard-Dialerfenster" ist auch diese australische Idee zur dringenden Nachahmung empfohlen! Die Bundeswattestäbchen könnten doch bitte ganz schnell beginnen, darüber nachzudenken - so etwas dauert ja erfahrungsgemäß etwas länger... es wäre auch schön, wenn sich der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband mal mit so einer Idee melden würde... ach so, Mist, die nutzen ja selbst Mehrwertnummern...
_
---

PS: Ich habe das eben noch einmal gelesen: Die Forderung nach einer standardmäßigen Sperre *kommt von der Regulierungsbehörde*. Uiii, ob ich einen so sinnvollen Vorschlag von unserer Regulierungsbehörde Bundesnetzagentur jemals hören werde?


----------



## Siggi-51 (8 November 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Mehrwertsperre soll Standard sein*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> PS: Ich habe das eben noch einmal gelesen: Die Forderung nach einer standardmäßigen Sperre *kommt von der Regulierungsbehörde*. Uiii, ob ich einen so sinnvollen Vorschlag von unserer Regulierungsbehörde Bundesnetzagentur jemals hören werde?


Willst Du die "innovativen Geschäftsleute" zu Hartz-4-Empfängern machen?
Schäm dich!...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Mehrwertsperre soll Standard sein*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Willst Du die "innovativen Geschäftsleute" zu Hartz-4-Empfängern machen?


Nein, ich habe da andere Wunschvorstellungen. Auch da ist es ja nötig, dass sich Investitionen lohnen 
Aber wenn man hohe Ziele hat, muß man oft mit kleinen Erfolgen zufrieden sein. Zumindest anfangs.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Mehrwertsperre soll Standard sein*

und was meint die heulende und zähneknirschende Lobby?


> Any implementation of default barring would likely deter any further resource being invested into the development of these products, thus *putting the Australian consumer at a disadvantage when compared to their European peers.*


Klar: Schutz vor Abzockern und Kriminellen haben wir in Europa nicht und die vielen unangenehmen Überraschungen mit den Handyrechnungen sind schon ein Kick, den auch die Australier nicht missen mögen.
:wall:


----------



## greengrow (9 November 2009)

a response from a member of the Australian pubilc.


			
				industry customer schrieb:
			
		

> Q.do you want it opt-in or automatic bar


http://images5.cafepress.com/image/13416245_125x125.jpg


----------

